# Something a little different...



## gosaka (Aug 17, 2019)

Interesting use of plumbing materials to create things. https://hackaday.io/project/166909-the-pipeline-project
Not trying to be silly, just a new thing using plumbing materials D
I promise link is safe, not hackers lol.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmm.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gosaka said:


> Interesting use of plumbing materials to create things. https://hackaday.io/project/166909-the-pipeline-project
> Not trying to be silly, just a new thing using plumbing materials D
> I promise link is safe, not hackers lol.


Ive seen that website before , very creative uses.....


----------

